# Recommend a surf fishing guide?



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello, Can y'all recommend a guide in the Galveston to Surfside area that could take a couple of complete newbies onto the beach and give some lessons? Still no luck and struggling trying to learn this new skill. Hard for us northerners to get the hang of it I guess. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Sharkchum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask here your questions. Let's see if we can help.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sharkchum


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Another tool that has been invaluable to my success has been good ok YouTube. Search "reading the beach" and start absorbing it all. Will help you learn how to read the structure and help you narrow down your fishing spots. Surf fishing changes daily. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know of any surf fishing guides. One thing I can tell you, Galveston and Surfside are probably the worst beaches in Texas for surf fishing.
I have made countless post on everything you need to know to be successful at surf fishing, and if that don't work, you'll just have to meet up with me in Sargent one day.
Here are a few post to get you started.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1652322
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651106&highlight=rods
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2316113&highlight=rods
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2309026&highlight=rods
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1654554&highlight=long


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Galveston and Surfside are probably the worst beaches in Texas for surf fishing.


I've heard you say this before. You and I discussed it once, and you seemed to qualify this statement as meaning worst for doing what you seem to do most - long rods with crabs or mullet for big redfish or sharks.

I'm pretty sure Surfside isn't the worst beach in Texas to wade fish for trout. Just my opinion...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> I've heard you say this before. You and I discussed it once, and you seemed to qualify this statement as meaning worst for doing what you seem to do most - long rods with crabs or mullet for big redfish or sharks.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Surfside isn't the worst beach in Texas to wade fish for trout. Just my opinion...


 Yes, Surfside is a dead zone for surf fishing with the long rods, but it is a good spot to catch trout when the water is clean and calm.


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Aww thanks y'all. Sharkchum I truly appreciate your wisdom. I have read and printed every one of your posts and made a bunch of your leaders too. We may make a trip to Sargent one of these days. Will keep reading posts here. Maybe part of the issue is that we are using long rods around the surfside area, looking for sharks & reds, not going for trout. I'll try moving south. Have a good one y'all.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I don't know of any surf fishing guides. One thing I can tell you, Galveston and Surfside are probably the worst beaches in Texas for surf fishing.
> 
> I have made countless post on everything you need to know to be successful at surf fishing, and if that don't work, you'll just have to meet up with me in Sargent one day.
> 
> ...


Have you done any YouTube videos on this stuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

there are surf fishing guides down PINS. Jeff Wolda and Eric Ozolins. U should be able to find their info. I suppose if u really want a guide for the surf, u r gonna have to travel away from SS/Gtown


----------

